# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Video] Ever wondered..

## Maisteri

..what happens if you mess with Fonz the coolest guy in whole world?

This stupid guy messes with Fonz so we dont have to :P

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrGwJmOY8Mc"]YouTube - Russian Fonz[/ame]

----------


## Nivv123

ha-hahahahahahaha rofl XD +3 rep

----------

